# Rlt 75 Mini Review



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just my mini-review of my RLT 75, purchased not long ago, but already a firm favourite.

This is my first RLT with the applied logo and, I have to say Roy, it looks really nice. I know there was some discussion a while back about logos and designs etc. and I can understand that maybe Roy thought that perhaps he did not wish to go down that route and that an applied version of his original may be the better idea. If that is the case - then I happen to agree. the bright, applied version does add interest and little touch of class.

The case is a good quality, submariner-esque type with a nice mix of finishes. The ceramic bezel really makes a difference from the run-of-the-mill and the fact that it's luminous as well adds a nice touch. It's a fairly firm, 120 click version and perfectly OK for the intended job (of most desk-divers :yes: ).

The supplied bracelet is well made and not tinny at all. I agree with some comments that the screws to remove links can be a bit tight and there is maybe a risk of causing scratches if altering it. But be careful and it's not too difficult. I have to say though, that good quality screwdrivers will make a big difference here. cheap and nasty ones won't cut it.

The polished centre links are both a nice touch and a bit of a scratch magnet. It looks very nice though and the easy adjustment clasp is easy to use and very secure.

I tried to throw some light across the face of the watch during photography to get the accent on the applied logo but also show that the markings on the bezel are slightly raised as well. It sort of worked, well enough anyway.

[IMG alt="7988678261_75e0278b11_b.j...kr.com/8438/7988678261_75e0278b11_b.jpg[/IMG]

I have a few now on bracelets so I decided to take this one off. I had noted some variations that I thought would work well, so took the chance to order a couple of alternative straps when I ordered the RLT 75. This is the first one and is, to my mind, a very good match. It's a textured rubber with a great orange thread accent. The rubber is nice and thick, yet still very flexible and conforms well on the wrist. I tool this angle of photo and lighting to show, anyone not familiar with it, what the applied logo looks like on the dial. You also get a hint at the effectiveness of the AR coating on the crystal and, the general look and feel of the bezel. The bezel is actually less black and more charcoal - and it's nice like that and adds interest. I think is my favourite combination of RLT 75 and strap.

Next up is a NATO. I know they are a bit of a love-hate thing and I can blow hot and cold as well, believe me, but I like this:

[IMG alt="7988672667_97149e3143_b.j...kr.com/8034/7988672667_97149e3143_b.jpg[/IMG]

There is a very similar divers watch, on another site altogether, which uses this strap and I always liked the look of the combination of a sub-alike, with a plonguer type hand and orange in the NATO. This combination does it for me. I'm wearing this as I type and for me, it's a winning combination.

[IMG alt="7988682900_49e23bfeab_b.j...kr.com/8180/7988682900_49e23bfeab_b.jpg[/IMG]

So there you have it. A very nice, high quality divers watch. Swiss quartz movement and sapphire crystal with AR coating (inside). A nice addition to the collection and different enough to stand out. With Roy's option of an ETA automatic movement, although more expensive, this is an absolute bargain and would easily compare with the likes of Tissot, Hamilton, etc. and knocks budget brands such as Rotary etc. well out of play. Get one - you won't be disappointed.

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice review. I have a Christopher Ward FLE on a rubber strap similar to yours and a Citizen diver on a nato and personally think those straps work very well on a divers watch. The ceramic bezel is an interesting touch (Reminds me of a Davosa watch I saw a while back) And I like the idea of luminous numbers on the bezel. I wouldnt mind seeing a few shots of this on in the dark (Lume shot) If you dont mind.

I personally have my eye on the RLT 71 with Unitas for the new year, I am not too fond of quartz or automatics. Would be great if Roy produced a few more of those unique designs that he used to have on sale.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I purchased a 71 with a Unitas movement, lovely watch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Saw an RLT 71 on the net with a slightly different case and back and screwed in lugs. Does your one also have an engraved back with serial no on it?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Erm... 75 review... The clue is in the title.

Mods please: can we tidy this up to keep it on track?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

ESL said:


> Erm... 75 review... The clue is in the title.
> 
> Mods please: can we tidy this up to keep it on track?


   

Take it easy! I am sure everyone post comment on the RLT 75 as well.


----------



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

like the watch with the nato strap the best ...well it is to me :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting review & nice photos George :thumbsup:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Apologies for hijacking this thread, but to answer Roberts question, yes it is engraved 71 01.


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Is it me, or do the photos on the RLT website make the dial look dark blue? - now I realise they're black..................


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice review and a great looking watch


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Agreed it is a good looking watch and with Roy's usual quality no doubt. Good price for the quartz version which looks a bargain, not sure I'd pay the premium for the auto version tho.


----------



## kettle13 (Sep 7, 2012)

great work


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

IMO worth paying for the auto version . I did after ordering the quartz and haven't regretted it . But then again I'm a fan of smooth sweeping autos rather than ticky quartz.


----------



## designerspark (Sep 27, 2012)

Ordered one of these but with a slightly different quartz movement, can't wait for it to arrive  I'll add my comments and maybe some photos when I receive it.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

designerspark said:


> Ordered one of these but with a slightly different quartz movement, can't wait for it to arrive  I'll add my comments and maybe some photos when I receive it.


I'd be interested in hearing comments regarding the quartz version(s) as I can't quite justify the cost of the auto  , but I do like the look of the 75

cheers

b


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

Great review. Wish mine would hurry up and come. Probably still have 3 weeks to go.


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

Manelyariana said:


> Muy interesante esta informaciÃ³n.
> 
> Saludos


Â¿EstÃ¡s pensando en comprar uno?


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

Got to be said that looks the dogs danglies might have to invest myself!


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

Hopefully mine will be with me in a week or a little longer. Also ordered a Toshi strap for it, to give me two different looks.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

It's an amazing watch for the price!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Gratuitous Saturday wrist shot...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

ESL said:


> Gratuitous Saturday wrist shot...


That NATO just suits it right.


----------

